# Cycling with Kids on Islay



## apb (2 Oct 2018)

Hi,

Going over to Islay for a few days and was thinking of tacking A) the kids; and B) the bikes
I have spent a few days on Islay before kids and thought although there wasn't much traffic people tend to drive quickly.

My Daughter is 4 and she'll be on a "Follow Me" Tandam and my son is 7 and is a very sensible and awesome cyclist.

I can't see any non traffic tracks on google maps.

I was wondering if any one has any experience cycling with kids on the isle pf Islay.

Cheers,

apb


----------



## Crackle (2 Oct 2018)

Yeah. No real problems. The island drivers are very good and the worst drivers were the the toorists! Wind is the other enemy on Islay and there are two steep climbs I know of. One off the ferry and the other in Bowmore.

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/family-mini-tour-arran-islay.97721/


----------



## Hardrock93 (2 Oct 2018)

Crackle said:


> Yeah. No real problems. The island drivers are very good and the worst drivers were the the toorists! Wind is the other enemy on Islay and there are two steep climbs I know of. One off the ferry and the other in Bowmore.
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/family-mini-tour-arran-islay.97721/


+1 
There's a steep hill out of Port Askaig, but if you sail into Port Ellen it's a much easier road from the ferry.


----------



## Slick (2 Oct 2018)

It's worth timing the boats to make sure you berth at Port Ellen and leave at Port Askaig.


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Oct 2018)

Not Islay, but have cycled the Outer Hebs. The roads are good and locals very cuteous drivers. It’s almost q cyclist paradise...apart from the wind and the rain....and when that stops it’s midge time!!


----------



## EcoFamilyTravel (12 Oct 2018)

We cycled on Islay 8 years ago with our daughter on a bikeseat when I was also pregnant and felt very safe. I would do it now with our children who are 7 and 9 now. There are no traffic free routes but like others have said, it's very quiet (or it was then).


----------

